# Ceramic wicking for geni



## HPBotha (12/11/14)

Any vendors out there that carry ceramic wicking for geni's?


----------



## johan (12/11/14)

HPBotha said:


> Any vendors out there that carry ceramic wicking for geni's?



Nope not locally, and USA ban on exporting - you need a good contact in USA willing to take the risk to buy at rba supplies and send over to you.

http://www.rbasupplies.com/READYxWICK.html

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KieranD (12/11/14)

I tried to get some last time I went over but no luck


----------



## HPBotha (12/11/14)

Thanks @johan - did a bit of google kungfoo and found some in germany --- might bring in some via a friend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (12/11/14)

now i am wondering if there are any local steel braided rope if i cant get the ceramic! @johan ? Heard you the man for geni advice


----------



## Andre (12/11/14)

HPBotha said:


> Thanks @johan - did a bit of google kungfoo and found some in germany --- might bring in some via a friend.


That is probably the hard ceramic? From Zivipf.de? If the soft braided ceramic please share the source.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HPBotha (12/11/14)

Andre said:


> That is probably the hard ceramic? From Zivipf.de? If the soft braided ceramic please share the source.




yip thats the shop. will look for the soft ceramic...... google hunt @Andre


----------



## Andre (12/11/14)

HPBotha said:


> now i am wondering if there are any local steel braided rope if i cant get the ceramic! @johan ? Heard you the man for geni advice


I have some 7x19, 1.5 and 3.0 mm stainless steel wire rope if you want. Tell me the length of the wick you need as you need a special pair of cutters to cut them.


----------



## Andre (12/11/14)

HPBotha said:


> yip thats the shop. will look for the soft ceramic...... google hunt @Andre


I would be very surprised if you find some other than at rbasupplies or highdessertvapes. Many of us would welcome a find though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HPBotha (12/11/14)

ja.... pappa hettie sukses nie. and has a headache... so which is better then? porous ceramic, steel rope and rayon, rayon only? Have no clue how to work with geni's but am getting in a SAT22 clone to play around with --- and cannot find course enough mesh for high VG liquid --- so any advice on sourcing a solution would be appreciated!

viable alternative according to omega.com (original manufacturer of the ceramic rope used by RBAsupplies.com):
XS Silica Material 
XS-116-25 $68.75 25 feet, 1/16 inch, Silica Sleeving


OK... so if anyone has a kiln or a brick kiln....

http://www.mcmaster.com/#ceramic-rope/=ukehfs

http://www.ceramicfiber.net/ceramicfiberrope.htm

http://www.vitcas.com/ropes-tapes-textiles-insulation

Chinese version --- http://www.made-in-china.com/showro...Wick-for-E-Cigarette-Rebuidable-Atomizer.html

or locally: 
http://www.brights.co.za/product.php?main=GENERAL+HARDWARE&sub=ROPES+&+CORDS


----------



## BhavZ (13/11/14)

HPBotha said:


> ja.... pappa hettie sukses nie. and has a headache... so which is better then? porous ceramic, steel rope and rayon, rayon only? Have no clue how to work with geni's but am getting in a SAT22 clone to play around with --- and cannot find course enough mesh for high VG liquid --- so any advice on sourcing a solution would be appreciated!
> 
> viable alternative according to omega.com (original manufacturer of the ceramic rope used by RBAsupplies.com):
> XS Silica Material
> ...


If you find any ceramic wick please let me know, I am getting my RSST over the weekend and keen to give it a go.


----------



## johan (13/11/14)

HPBotha said:


> now i am wondering if there are any local steel braided rope if i cant get the ceramic! @johan ? Heard you the man for geni advice



No not at all! I had quite mixed results with Genies; the stainless steel rope gave me a nasty metallic taste. At the end I went back to stainless steel mesh with Ekowool over the top part between mesh and coils. I did try the 3mm ceramic wick (courtesy of @Andre) on its own in the Geni, but could never get it 100% right (worked wonders when used same as with Ekowool, as described). Another member with maybe much more experience on Genies is @thekeeperza - I know he also used stainless steel cable/braided rope, and as far as I can remember he also didn't like the metallic taste.


----------



## johan (13/11/14)

@HPBotha I won't waste too much time on Geni style atty's, the likes of Kayfun, Aqua, Russian 91% etc. are far better designs than the former, but thats just my opinion.

PS. Get a Reo and all suffering to find the ultimate vape experience will end .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phanatik (13/11/14)

not the place, (I know) but all the other factors aside, if the REO is really the ultimate vaping mod, then i'm not ready for one.
I am still exploring the wonderful vaping world and a Ultimate Vape Device (to be called UVD from this point) would would spoil the journey I would think.

For me, getting a UVD now would be like watching the introduction of a movie, falling asleep, and waking up to the protagonist celebrating his victory and the salvation of mankind...

I have only just begun vaping on a subohm coil... I have only just begun to venture out of my palate's comfort zone. I have only just been accepted as kinda cool with my MVP and Mech mod... it's just...too...soon.


----------



## Andre (13/11/14)

phanatik said:


> not the place, (I know) but all the other factors aside, if the REO is really the ultimate vaping mod, then i'm not ready for one.
> I am still exploring the wonderful vaping world and a Ultimate Vape Device (to be called UVD from this point) would would spoil the journey I would think.
> 
> For me, getting a UVD now would be like watching the introduction of a movie, falling asleep, and waking up to the protagonist celebrating his victory and the salvation of mankind...
> ...


Off course, one must always enjoy the journey - much more important than getting to the destination.


----------

